# Egg Binding?? Opinions please



## Dee1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi -
I think my new female pigeon is having an egg binding problem. I'm taking her to the doctor on Wednesday, but wanted to get your opinions since I've never encountered this before.

Last week or so, she had one egg, then she started limping and couldn't put any weight on her left leg. I left her in her cage and the next day or so, she had the 2nd egg and she wasn't limping anymore. I thought it was a one-time thing. Now the other day, she had one egg and now she's doing the same thing. She can't put any weight on her left leg and she's just sitting on the bottom of the cage. I felt around and looked under her, but I don't see or feel anything large. Has anyone heard of this before - Is it kind of common? Also, should I let her rest in her cage or let her out and get some exercise (maybe to let it come out naturally)? Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dee1 said:


> Hi -
> I think my new female pigeon is having an egg binding problem. I'm taking her to the doctor on Wednesday, but wanted to get your opinions since I've never encountered this before.
> 
> Last week or so, she had one egg, then she started limping and couldn't put any weight on her left leg. I left her in her cage and the next day or so, she had the 2nd egg and she wasn't limping anymore. I thought it was a one-time thing. Now the other day, she had one egg and now she's doing the same thing. She can't put any weight on her left leg and she's just sitting on the bottom of the cage. I felt around and looked under her, but I don't see or feel anything large. Has anyone heard of this before - Is it kind of common? Also, should I let her rest in her cage or let her out and get some exercise (maybe to let it come out naturally)? Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks.


Well, someone else will be along to give you advice for what you should do now........however, if she's laying eggs, don't take them from her, as she will just lay more right away. Best thing to do is leave them and let HER decide when she's tired of sitting. It's not good for her to have laid eggs in back to back weeks. Being egg bound can be a real problem and if she doesn't lay it soon, like in the next few hours, I wouldn't wait until Wednesday. It might be to late.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Check out this post...........


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=195867&postcount=4


----------



## Dee1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thank you both and thanks for links. I was trying to find a thread on the topic.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sounds like some kind of egg-laying paralysis, huh? Could be a sign of low calcium. Does she get a good calcium-rich grit?

Pidgey


----------



## Dee1 (Dec 29, 2005)

I do give her grit and also some liquid calcium. I'm reading through the posts in the other thread. She doesn't appear sickly, (puffed up) and she is eating fine and has energy. Hopefully that's a good sign. I don't see or feel any egg inside of her. I'm going to keep her warm and let her rest and get her to the doctor.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think taking her to a good avian vet is the best thing you can do, besides the supportive measures. These issues do tend to get worse rather then better when more eggs are layed. 

It is best if you can prevent her from laying anymore eggs, or at least extend the period of time between her laying eggs too. Does she have a mate?


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

> "Egg Binding?? Opinions please"


It's a pain in the butt.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Let her have Baths ( or help her take some ) 'Warm' ones if she can stand it ( of course theyprefer COLD ones ! ) 


No more Tap Water for her drinking ( Flouride compromises Calcium and other uptakes and complicates/compromises many metabolism issues ) use a good purified ( not 'Distilled' ) Water.

Palpate her tummy, see if you can feel an Egg in there...


Anyway...just a couple things that came to mind...


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------

